# Chaos Nurgle Dreadnought WIP conversion from AoBR Dreadnought



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

So this is the about half-finished conversion of a dreadnought I had lying around to round out my chaos space marine army. It is armed with a DCCW, Missile Launcher, and Heavy Flamer (on the DCCW). I am also counting the (unfinished) mutations and chaosification as extra armor in-game. Here are pictures I took with my laptop's webcam as my digital camera is currently AWOL.
Apologies for poor quality.























































For anyone interested, future plans include greenstuffing the havoc launcher so that it appears to be connected by rotting tendrils/tentacles to the body of the dreadnought, mutation of the rear of the dreadnought, and some plastic tentacles combined with greenstuff emanating from above the sarcophagus, near the smoke launchers and spotlights.
Also, the conversion thus far was achieved by cutting the sarcophagus out, and then adding a the plastic terminator sorcer chest front above the vehicle sprue marine back, greenstuff connecting both, and flowing out from where I also put the chaos sorceror terminator head. The DCCW is the AoBR dreadnought ccw arm with spawn claws and gribblies affixed with greenstuff, and a chaos vehicle sprue combi-flamer attached where the storm bolter was.
The feet are the torso of the chaos marine vehicle sprue chest for the marine with just a head showing, covered by vehicle hatch doors on front and half of a trophy arc on the back.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't honestly see anything picture quality is terrible, try getting some new better pics as this looks interesting.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

The picture quality is horrendous, but from what I saw it looks pretty good. The fact that the Dreadnought was from the AoBR kit says a lot. Nice job so far.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, its waaaay too difficult to see anything in those pictures. Can't really comment until better ones are posted.


----------

